# resonador piezoeléctrico



## deniel144 (Ago 19, 2007)

hola queria saber como son los resonador piezoeléctrico (si tienen otro nombre) ya que no los  conoscos. (es para hacer un espanta mosquitos) y alguna alternativas.

gracias 

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2007)

Consiguete un tweeter piezoelectrico.


----------



## kaprixoso (Ago 21, 2007)

*Ola..¡¡*

  mmm...tambien se llaman "altavoz piezoelectrico"...Para tu proyecto no creo k tengas otra alternativa k utilizar, en todo caso no son muy dificiles de encontrar, yo tengo guardados unos cuantos k le saqué a distintas cosas  ...

Los juguetes para niños contiene estos resonadores k producen sonidos muy agudos, tambien algunos relojes despertadores y la mayoria de los reloges de pulsera k emiten el caracteristico pitido " tí-tí " k suena cuando apretas un boton o cuando se activa la alarma. Estos altavoces son redondos y delgados por eso los utilizan los relojes de pulsera...

Si kieres uno, habre cualkier reloj despertador viejo y busca una cosita redonda , metalica y muy delgada, k es la k produce ese ruido agudo...es comunmente de color amarilla...

http://static.flickr.com/31/53523608_3d4268ba68_o.jpg 

En esa pagina veras uno, solo k esta con un protector plastico con un pekeño orificio, es para concentrar el sonido para k se escuxe mas  ...se alcanza a ver el color k tiene el resonador...
Espero esto te ayude...*Saludos..¡¡*


----------



## deniel144 (Ago 23, 2007)

ok gracias pero que conponentes deveria cambiar para que me funcione con tweeter piezoelectrico 
a y lo otro lo simule con el livewire el proyecto y no me fucionaba por que no tenia voltaje es de 25mv = mi pregunta es sifuncionara que que el livewire se vpuede decir que es solamente teorico?.

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2007)

Que habria que cambiar en que circuito ??


----------



## deniel144 (Ago 24, 2007)

si


----------



## ivan_ambriz (Ene 24, 2008)

Lo puedes pedir como un busser. El que yo compré es idéntico al mostrado en el link http://static.flickr.com/31/53523608_3d4268ba68_o.jpg , pero cómo saber que funciona el circuito espanta mosquitos? Ya lo armé.


----------

